#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > First year Notes >  >  Solid State Chemistry in engineering chemistry free pdf download

## abhishek katiyar

Solids may be grouped into different kinds such as crystalline,  amorphous, glassy and so on. At low temperatures and high pressures,  most substances condense into a solid state. The formation of a solid is  a consequence of a variety of intermolecular forces such as ionic





  Similar Threads: Applications of UV in analytical chemistry in engineering chemistry pdf free download Fuels in engineering chemistry free pdf download Teflon in engineering chemistry pdf free download The steady state in engineering chemistry pdf free download Hybridization in CO in engineering chemistry free pdf download

----------


## chanchal sinha

dis stuff is gud........................everything is gud...............

----------


## Sampada chauhan

*Which solid will have the weakest intermolecular forces????? can you give me the answer?*

----------


## puneet887

hiii frnds this is nice notes 
and i hope u will also like and understand this notes

---------- Post added at 10:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:53 AM ----------

i think its Dispersion forces force
but can u tell me the strongest intermolecular force ?

----------


## shewtaarora

thanks for sharing the files...

----------

